# Soda Bottle `920's or 1930's???



## mattinad (Feb 6, 2012)

Orange Crush "Company Bottle"

 Dark Brown but the front "label" seems faded.  Any ifo is appreciated.  Found this at a garage sale for $2...


----------



## splante (Feb 6, 2012)

believe its more like 50 or 60's, see a lot of them on ebay listed as rare but so many listed they are not all that rare. Ones with lables in good condition avg about $5.00 to $10.00.


----------



## bottlestravaganza (Feb 6, 2012)

I believe it was also used in the 40s as well.


----------



## mattinad (Feb 6, 2012)

I happened on a site that gave all sorts of info on these types of bottle so I thought I would share it with you guys:

 http://www.angelfire.com/yt/soda/Rosman-OC-amber.html

 GREAT info!!!  It also says this one may be rare due to what it says on the back:

*The diamond, back ACL*:
 '_this bottle protects __ the delicate fruit flavor from the harmful effects of light'_ ....  rare,  on some 6 oz, 8 oz and 10 oz

 Also, the wording is WEL off center in the diamond.  I don't know whether that affects the value either way or not but the printing is WAY off to the left and out of register.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Dylan,

 " i)  1910-1920   The Ward's Orange Crush era. 

    N.C. Ward, of San Francisco, a chemist, was the founder of Orange Crush and these bottles are still available, although rare and costly - glass with paper labels, and the clear ribbed variety, including not only orange, but also lime and lemon flavors.

         ii)  1920 - mid1960's   The  'Krinkly' clear bottle era

    This is the era of the 'Krinkly' bottle or the 'Ribbed' bottle, originally clear in color. This bottle came in different designs, contents, cities etc., and was the original Orange Crush bottle with which we first became familiar. These clear bottles were fully embossed, with front and back diamond patterns.

         iii)  mid-1940's - mid-1970's   The 'Krinkly' AMBER  era

    This is the period during which the 'Amber' or  'Brown' krinkly or ribbed bottle was introduced. It is this distinctive dark brown colored bottle  with which most collectors - and non-collectors, are familiar.

    * This 'krinkly' bottle was also produced, in the same period, to a lesser degree in emerald green color, with a similar purpose of protecting the contents from environmental deterioration. This bottle, in one style only, is much less common, more valuable, and fully embossed, with different wording in the diamonds, front and back." From.


----------



## mattinad (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Surfaceone!  Cool info!

 This one has "Crushie" facing to the left side of the bottle.  Sadly, most of the orange off the front is well faded but I think the wording on the back makes it worth more.

 I am wondering what the numbers and symbols on the bottom stand for.  Any idea?


----------



## splante (Feb 7, 2012)

looks like from the numbers on the bottom could be a 1943.


----------



## mattinad (Feb 7, 2012)

I believe the "D" inside the diamond is the mark of Diamond Glass of Canada.  Can anyone verify this?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt ~

 Are you sure its a "D" in the "Triangle"

 The Dominion Glass Company used an elongated diamond and not a triangle.

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## mattinad (Feb 7, 2012)

I measured the bottle and it is as such:



 8-3/4â€ high

 2â€ across the base

 1â€ at the top



 I cannot tell if the mark on the bottom is a â€œCâ€ or a â€œDâ€ for Dominion Glass in Canada, I took a better picture (attached) and could it be an â€œRâ€???

 IF it is, I believe it may be "R" in a triangle then:  Reed Glass Company, Rochester, NY (1927-1956) Aka Rochester Glass Works, Rochester, NY. 
 (1862-1908). Alice Creswick in The Fruit Jar Works (1995:273) shows this chronology for the Rochester Glass Works and succeeding firms, evidently from city directory listings researched by either herself or Dick Roller: Rochester Glass Works
 (1862-1881); Kelley & Co.
 (1882-1885); Kelley, Reed & Co.
 (1886-1887); Eugene Reed & Co.
 (1888-1889); E. P. Reed & Co.
 (1890-1894); Rochester Glass Works
 (1895-1898); F. E. Reed Glass Company/Works
 (1899-1900); Rochester Glass Works
 (1901-1908); F. E. Reed & Co. (or F.E.Reed Glass Co.)
 (1909-1927); Reed Glass Co.
 (1927-1946); and Reed Glass Co., Inc.
 (1947-1956). Several marks were used at various times by this factory, and the exact period of time during which each mark was used is not completely certain at this time. Known marks include "Reed", "F.E.R.", "F.E.R.G.Co." "R in a triangle", and "Rochester Glass Wks". Some bottles are known with the marking "Rochester NY Glass Works" embossed in a circle on the base. The full factory name could conceivably have been embossed on bottles dating from anytime within the 1862-1908 timeframe..  

 Which means I still cannot put an exact date on this bottleâ€¦ the mystery continues!!!  9-)

 Can you guys tell, here is a better pic of the bottom.  Any idea what the "366", "4", and "42" may mean???


 Thanks for all your help on this!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt ~

 Thanks for the great pic. I'm confident its an "R" for "Reed Glass Co." The 366 and 4 are most likely mold and/or style numbers. The 42 is likely for 1942 when the bottle was made. 

 SPB


----------



## wwilliams (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a Brown orange crucsh bottle. It has the orange diamond as the other on with Crushy with both hands out and has 7 oz in the bottom of the diamond. The back says "This Special Brown Bottle Protects The delicate Fruit Floavor and Fresh Taste with 3 tiny dots under it and a larger one under that. The bottom says "G 1003" and 7 7 54. It does not have a triangle like the others but appears to be a circle with a diamond surrounding it. I cannot make out the emblem in the middle of it. Apears to look like am "x" of some sort. What can anyone tell me about this bottle? Thank you.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  wwilliams
> 
> The bottom says "G 1003" and 7 7 54. It does not have a triangle like the others but appears to be a circle with a diamond surrounding it. I cannot make out the emblem in the middle of it. Apears to look like am "x" of some sort. What can anyone tell me about this bottle?


----------



## wwilliams (Jun 12, 2013)

So my Orange Crush bottle appears to be made in 1954 in Alton, Il. mold shop. It is in fairly good condition so what do you believe it could be worth? []


----------

